# Mochi's new german clip!



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh! That is just too cute!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

that IS adorable!!! I'd be itching ti trim up the edges of her ears, but she looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He looks amazing, love this!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aghhh she looks SO GOOD!! I LOVE this trim! I couldn't stop grinning looking at the pics, she looks amazing. I wish I could put Desmond into this cut, but I'm starting to love his long ears too much lol.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh she looks fabulous- it's nice seeing more girls in the german. puppy will go in a german i think if we can make it through coat change in one.. but i think i'll leave the ears a hair longer (1/2=3/4" on them) like when i did bernies the first time...


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Mochi says thanks everyone! I was going to put her into a bikini clip at first until I saw this black toy poodle at the grooming shop in a German. Too cute!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! She looks GORGEOUS!! ^^  Grats on the beautiful spoo!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Mochi looks awesome!!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

two more! you can see her carrot tail clearly now hehe


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

5 years ago, I thought that trim was like from MARS or something totally weird. Now I really love it...I love it more than the fluffy ears and tail type. I never ever thought I'd say that cause I always felt "the more hair, the better"....now "LESS IS MORE!"


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

So Pretty. She has great ears! She looks really great in this cut


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a cutie I love this hair cut


----------

